# Is baby sitting part of everyone's job



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Do it lots and at least every week.. Depending on which contractors need to be watched..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have to spend some of my time actually babysitting a real toddler. Grandpa.....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're getting paid electrician wages for pretty easy duty every once in a while. What's the gripe again? :wink:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I like being watched, but sometimes it's hard getting people to pay to watch me. Maybe I should loose the donkey!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I worked at a plant where they did two thermal imaging projects each year. Giant plant that took about 3 days to complete. 

Of course we did the imaging when the plant was running and then after we received the report we worked on them during the Christmas and July 4th shut downs.


For some odd reason, I was always chosen to go with the thermal guy to open hot switches, breaker panels and control panels.
I hated doing that particular job so much. Worst part was it came twice a year and I was always chosen.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I used to do calls at a Navy supply depot, and they'd assign a guy to follow me around pushing a cart that had an orange flashing light on it (like the K-mart blue light special cart). I guess that meant somebody was coming that didn't work there or didn't have a certain clearance? I dunno. Sorta felt bad for that guy. That was at a point in my life when I had more pep in my step and he'd be huffing and puffing if I had to run to the truck and back for something. I figured it was his job to keep up with me and wasn't up to me to slow down to his pace.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> Do you guys have to baby sit during the day or is it just my job.
> 
> Roach guy needs into mcc
> 
> ...


Don't think of it as babysitting think of it as job security!!!

*Easy day at the office!*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I have to spend some of my time actually babysitting a real toddler. Grandpa.....


Oh man that is prime duty right there.

I can't wait to have my grands here and hang with them for a while.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I worked at a plant where they did two thermal imaging projects each year. Giant plant that took about 3 days to complete.
> 
> Of course we did the imaging when the plant was running and then after we received the report we worked on them during the Christmas and July 4th shut downs.
> 
> ...


They knew you were the guy that would do it and help get it done with out complaints.

I was always that guy at the places I worked.

The one that went to met inspectors and others out on jobs, given keys to stop by places on the way home or on the way it to check things.

There is a lot of good in being the guy that will get it done.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

cabletie said:


> I like being watched, but sometimes it's hard getting people to pay to watch me. Maybe I should loose the donkey!


Awww hell, I'd pay to watch that. It's free in Tijuana though. (Or, so I've heard) The beer bottle trick is a good one, also. (heard about that one, too) :devil3:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a running joke at the refinery. The guy whose turn it was "in the barrel", was told to follow the X-ray guy around and get him anything he needs.
Thing was, they were self-sufficient, and were the ones people _didn't_ want to be around.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

It can be a big part of the job here. Even if a contractor has clearance, they can't drive airside to get around, therefore I get to take them.


Tim


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> You're getting paid electrician wages for pretty easy duty every once in a while. What's the gripe again? :wink:


Boredom and frustration. 

Watching someone take forever to do something simple. (worse when its a contractor doing pipe work especially pvc coated ridgid with the wrong tools).

Having to repeat safety instructions over and over. (No you can not drive under a 147k line in a tall van with a aluminum ladder strapped to the top of it.)

Having to be polite while you explain that ppe will not help if you use a ultra-sound wand near a high voltage cable. the fact that the megaphone is broken is your problem not mine and im not allowing you to use the wand so we are shutting the job down. 

I honest think im a grump old bast**d that doesn't play well with others. (standard E&I really except i try my best to be polite)


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gpop said:


> Boredom and frustration.
> 
> Watching someone take forever to do something simple. (worse when its a contractor doing pipe work especially pvc coated ridgid with the wrong tools).
> 
> ...


I have already filled that position here!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

You name I have babysit them all
weed guys
sprinkler fitters
roofers
electrical contractors
fire pump testers
battery contractors
painters
electrical testing contractos
scaffold builders
engineering & design contractors
general maaintenance contracrors
oil sampelers
HVAC guys
Just to name a few
but it all pays the same.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

I used to do this, as it was for insurance liability reasons. 

More or less because someone had to be with a visitor for safety reasons.

Easy job for a couple days, but I'm more the kind of person that needs something to do with my brains or hands all day, not scuttling someone around all day. I get bored fast, and need something to do, other than stand in one spot and watch someone else work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As the guy who has been baby sat, there are good babysitters and bad. 

A lot of places they give you someone who has nothing else to do, they are actually usually OK because they are bored and even this task is less boring than doing nothing. 

Other places I think they figure they give you the guy who they'll miss the least, so it's either some slacker, ****up, or just miserable guy. I'l take slacker here, they're thrilled to get this easy duty and good company. 

Sometimes the babysitter will talk your ear off, sometimes they'll just play on their phone and don't give a F. if you steal the crown jewels. 

The worst was one time I was doing some datacom troubleshooting that involved some toning / tracing. Now this was done "on the arm" as we say, they asked for a favor at the end of a large job. 

The data center was considered a secure area and I was not "cleared" so I'd have to have an escort. The guy they assigned was very very busy and pissed at being assigned the chore. (I could see his monitor, he was shopping for a good lease price on a Volvo.) 

He told me to come get him every time I needed him to open the data center door and he'd make me stand there waiting for five minutes every time. This could easily turn a one hour task into a half day task. 

All he'd do is put the combination in the Simplex lock and let me in. So I watched him punch it in and after my patience ran out I started letting myself in. 

He's on his way back from the break room and sees me coming out and asks how I am getting in the room?!?! I tell him I noticed they were using the factory default so I figured it was no big deal. He went back to his office shaking his head which I interpreted as receiving my official clearance.


----------

